# Slaughter Bound Horses Need Homes By Today



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

AC4H Broker horses - Non-Profit Organization - Bernville, PA | Facebook

So I honestly don't know much about the situation but I was told by a friend that these horses will be sent to slaughter if they don't find homes by today. I figured I'd put out the link if anyone wants to help. Thanks


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AC4H has agreements with the kill buyers/brokers to resale some of the horses they buy. The broker buys the horse at auction for $300 and tells AC4H to resell it by such and such a date for a price the broker sets (usually around 4 times what he paid)or he ships them off to Canada or Mexico. I suspect these brokers have such a good deal going with their blackmail sales with AC4H that very few of these horses will ever see a killing floor, they are not going to get him $1200 for meat. 

These ads are emotional blackmail and IMO, I wouldn't deal with any of these people. For the prices they are asking for these horses that have no history, you can buy a pretty decent horse from a local breeder and not have to pay shipping.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dreamcatcher has it, blackmail all the way.

Most of us have a local auction, racetrack, rescue or just craigslist, where you can find horses that need rescuing, we don't need to be swayed by the slick organization and the load voice of this group.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, any of the "or they die" advertisements don't get a second look from me. I don't do blackmail.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

This group has been around for a while. The person from the 'rescue' Christy Sheidy has some sort of agreement with the auction buyer. She is the only one allowed at his place. He buys them cheap & she resells them at a much higher price. I don't mind anyone making a buck but why doesn't Chrisy buy from the auction herself?
If you wanted a horse you are buying sight unseen & you have to have it picked up only on a certain day at a certain time. They work with a vet who will quarantine the horse for you at a not cheap rate but you are never allowed to know where the horse actually is or see it. Many horror stories from that so called rescue. Buyers are not screened & asking questions is against the rules. Read the rules on their site.
I once saw an Arabian on the rescue site & something made me have to save her. Donating to save the horse won't work because they'll take your money & then still resell or tell you it found a good home when the chances are good it went back to the sale.
I contacted an Arabian rescue in that area & paid the $500 asking price to the Arabian rescue. They went & bought the mare & found a screened home for her & I did get an update. I hope it was for real.
So yes, I was taken in by the 'urgency plea' but I'm sure my homework paid off & the mare really was saved, though I'll never know for certain.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay, thanks for explaining everything to me.


----------



## boopi (Feb 11, 2012)

It is NOT the KB that sets the prices. It is Christy herself.It is becoming the habit of AC4H to receive 'bail' money for a horse from people only to have the horse disappear. The claims are, oh a better home stepped up ( no refund),or it shipped anyways ( no refund). Either way wait a few days and it either shows up on a horse classified site for thousands or will reappear on their site. Then there are the vetting fees that get charged and no work is even done for the horse. Go to the auctions yourself or buy one from CL. You have a better chance of getting the horse and knowing what you are getting.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

AC4H's is a big scam, google it, and you will find endless stories. 

Aside from that though, you are paying a kill buyer $1200 (average) for a horse they have bought at auction for less than $50. All you are doing are lining his pockets and giving him much more income to buy many more horses.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup. Christy is a scammer, using a "rescue" as a front for spinning lies and deceit.


----------



## nell97 (May 16, 2012)

I live in the area of the "rescue" and the kill buyer . She is a scam !! Most of the videos she gets of the horses are right at the auction . She is not a rescue she is more like a broker for a kill buyer ! Just because she "saves" those horses it just means that she helped him make more money , pockets some extra cash herself and he just sends other ones to slaughter . If you are have ever watched any of the videos they are all ridden on stones so that they can blame the lameness on the " not liking the stones " plus she sounds like an idiot !!


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

good info to know...I thought their rather lax purchasing rules were iffy...


----------

